
You don't need 1000 true fans. Just 10 - goldlist
https://marketingbs.substack.com/p/marketing-bs-10-true-fans
======
jesswebster01
I want to know who's going to take on the challenge of writing about that One
True Fan :) ...

------
dlayf
Love this take on company/product "advice". Great work Ed

